# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Dbol-Real or Fake?

## DMB31781

Just wondering if this dbol is real or fake. I had recieved it from pharmagroup and i've heard a ot of bad things about them. It is suppose to be Russian D-Bol. I have attatched a picture.

----------


## cnyce89

hey lets post this ONE MORE [email protected]@!!!!!!

----------


## DUTCHBBUILDER

they are real I ordered the same at pharmagroup,do they taste bitter sweet? if so they are definitly real

----------


## cnyce89

russian dbol weve determained the fact already

----------


## Big Al

LOL

----------


## BigBoy from RUS

It's real russian D-bol!! Look my picture.

----------


## Mike

Nobody here sells juice. Period. Don't contact anyone or post any more prices or contact information please.

----------


## BigBoy from RUS

You don't hold evil on me? Ok?

----------


## Retabolil2

BTW I`m the biggest Russian boy over the net!  :Smilie: 
I don`t know this guy.

----------


## PaPaPumP

what kind of steroid is that?? Where's the rubber stopper...or do you just break the neck to get the juice out?? :Wink:

----------


## Fast Results

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *what kind of steroid is that?? Where's the rubber stopper...or do you just break the neck to get the juice out??*


PAPA if you look really close you can see the entrance on the top of the head, but you have to use 18 gauge...lol

----------


## djcujar

are those real? i have the same . mine are also kinda sweet. i thought maybe they were sugar pills at first but now i see im not the only one that finds them to be sweet . Mine also have that little r with the circle around it.

----------


## DR.MEX

anything can be faked , i used the search engine ..and from what the vets say ...its best you stay away from the place you say you got the stuff from ...to much legit stuff around ....why waste you $ :Devil Grin:

----------

